# Airbrush Compressor Suggestions



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been looking around at compressors for airbrushing, and I really have no idea what to look for, since I've never had one. Any suggestions, I really don't need anything super high end, but I don't want Blo-Pens either. Know what I mean?
Somewhere in-between. 

I've been looking around on EBAY but think it might be better to get one at Hobby Lobby or Dick Blick, a local art supplier. So I know exactly what I'm getting. 
I probably won't get it for a while, but I like to investigate my options.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine is a Harbor Freight compressor. Cost something like $60, and is purely awesome. It is 1/5 Horsepower, 58psi. It came with 2 brushes, and two little 6 ft hoses. I replaced them with braided 10 ft hoses, just out of personal preference. It has a regulator so I can turn it up or down, depending on my needs. It does everything I need and more.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't give much advice on exactly what brand to buy, except to mention... Be sure ALL you want is an airbrush compressor - because that is about ALL it will do.

However, for the same price or not much more, you can buy a small utility compressor which would serve the airbrush, air tools/large spray gun, air up a car tire, run a few small air props if the need ever arises, serve as a blow-gun for dusting, cob-webbing with hot glue, etc.

Scanning the HF page: http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=compressor

There are a couple of air brush compressors in the $70-90 range, but there are some small pancake compressors for $60, and in the $120-140 range you start getting into some 8-10 gallon compressors which would have a bit of reserve for tools, big sprayers, etc.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking on the Harbor Freight site, I see that my airbrush compressor has gone up to $70. The one I have is on it's 5th year and still kicking.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't airbrush, but my brother has been running his on a Paasche D300R for a while. http://amzn.com/B001CJPWYM

For just doing airbrush work, it's nice. Small and really quiet. (You can actually have a conversation over it without raising your voice.) It has a tank so it doesn't run constantly and has a steadier airflow. The cheap tankless compressors can have a pulsing problem.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of questions and some things to consider.

What kind of paint or makeup would you be spraying?
Thicker, more viscous paints require a higher pressure/PSI to spray or atomize than thinner/less viscous materials do. The kind of paint or material you will be spraying should help determine what kind of sprayer you buy and use, which in turn should/will help you determine which compressor is best for you and your needs.

What would you be spraying it through? (What kind of airbrush and or spray-gun)
Siphon fed airbrushes and spray guns require more pressure than gravity fed versions do to operate. HVLP (high volume, low pressure) spray guns require less pressure, but much higher volume/CFM (cubic feet per minute) to operate. Most manufacturer's of the guns or brushes will list the typical requirements for both pressure and volume.

How long would you be spraying in a session (an hour at a time, four hours, etc.)?
If you are only going to paint for a few minutes a session, then you may be able to get away with a lesser compressor, however, people rarely end up painting or doing makeup for only a few minutes at a session. Once you learn the capabilities of spraying paint and or makeup, you will find that you will use it more and more as you learn and become more confident in your skills.

Would you have to have the compressor next to you, or could you put it in a remote location (in the garage or back yard with a hose running to where you are working)?
If you can keep the compressor stationery/in one spot then you can often use a larger compressor and just run a hose or two to get the compressed air to where you are working. Hoses are much cheaper than the mobility factor. If you need to be able to easily take it on the road or to some more remote location then you need to consider that up front.

Will noise be a major factor for you/the compressor?
This kind of ties into the previous question and answer, You can often put a noisy compressor in the garage, a work shed, or under some shelter outside so that even though the compressor may be noisy, because it is in a remote location the noise won't be an issue to you (and hopefully not to your neighbors or family either). If noise is going to be an issue, then you need to know what you can and are willing to live with up front. For those that think they can take the loud noise pounding their eardrums without an issue, you are either deaf already or you don't have a clue.

Would you be using the compressor ONLY for airbrushing, or do you see it/you getting into pneumatic tools or props in the future?
The basic rule of thumb? Look at what you think your needs will be, then double those requirements and you have a starting point. You will find that you will only grow in your use of the compressor and if you see pneumatic tools and or props in the future, then you should shop and buy with those things in mind. Big compressors with big tanks are much less expensive in the long run than their tiny counterparts. It's much easier to use a big compressor for light duty than it is to try to make a tiny compressor do the work of a large one, and much cheaper too. When in doubt, buy bigger than what you think you will need. In the long run, you may find that having a couple of different sized compressors works best for you, a bigger one for props and heavy duty pneumatic tools, and a smaller one for more delicate or remote work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A simple way to look at buying an airbrush, a compressor, or any other potentially multi-use tool is to look ahead, and think in reverse/think your way backwards in what you will ultimately need or want your tool(s) to be able to do.
Like anything else, there is no, one, perfect compressor, for all of your potential needs, so finding the best compromise in size, noise, capacity, cost, mobility, etc.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you so much fontgeek! And everyone else for helping.
I think ultimately I'm going to go for a more powerful compressor when the time comes.
Which strangely I didn't really think about before.
The possibility of pneumatic tools, and finally getting an animated prop in my display is to good to pass up. I'll have to figure out what I need and research for the best possible match for those needs, now that I know what to look for.
You where all extremely helpful, especially fontgeek, thanks!
Oh yeah sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....since we're on the subject of compressors...and I understand that it depends on the amount of props, psi necessary, etc, but on average, how many of you that use a compressor for props...have multiple props running off of it? I know a seperate compressor tank can be used to run props off that, but was curious as to what different ways can you get the most prop usage from one compressor?


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

It's not a compressor but, I've been known to run props off of SCUBA tanks. An Aluminum 80 with 3000 psi in it can run a prop all night and then some. It also gets rid of the need to run hose and electricity to a compressor, eliminates noise and is fairly easy to hide. If you need to, a tank can be switched out in less than a minute. The only drawback is, You have to be a certified diver to get one. (It will also run a small airbrush for a good while.)


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a certified diver....never really thought about using one of the tanks for running a prop... I guess you could also use scba tanks that a fireman might use? 
I personally use a small pancake compressor for my airbrushes(3 gal, 100 psi) and I use a 20 gal compressor with extra tanks for my props and air tools. My only problem using a "breathing air" tank would be that I'd have to keep running out for air fills, but I like the idea of portability.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can use scuba or scba tanks as a propellent source, but they are a bit on the expensive side to buy, refill, and the air used for them (using a standard mix for the air) should be filtered to remove the water/moisture. They don't hold that much air when you think of the air coming out at the typical 30-60 PSI continuously for airbrushing props and such. Between the pressure and volume needed they would be for very short term use for any spray-guns. If you want to consider using something other than a compressor, you might look at leasing tanks/bottles of CO2 instead. I'm not talking about the tiny ones for paintball guns, but the larger size tanks for industrial use or even the larger ones used for the restaurant/food industry for soda, beer, etc.
The CO2 can be compressed to a much higher pressure than air, so you get much more spraying time out of a bottle of CO2 than you would out of the same size bottle of Air, and CO2, by it's nature, doesn't have any moisture/water in it, though I'd use a water trap and filter setup on any air/propellent source for airbrushing. Keep in mind that anything coming through that air hose will be mixed with your paint or makeup. Even the tiniest bits of rust, dirt, etc., can clog up an airbrush in a real hurry, and water and or oil(when mixed with your paint or makeup), can screw up your work too.
There's no such thing as having your air/propellent too clean or too dry.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> ....since we're on the subject of compressors...and I understand that it depends on the amount of props, psi necessary, etc, but on average, how many of you that use a compressor for props...have multiple props running off of it? I know a seperate compressor tank can be used to run props off that, but was curious as to what different ways can you get the most prop usage from one compressor?


First off, a lot depends on the demands of your prop(s). If it or they require massive amounts of air volume and or pressure, then you won't be able to run as many props as you could if their needs were smaller.
If you look at the requirements for each prop as though it were in use all the time, and add those requirements from each prop, it would tell you what your compressor or air source needs to handle in working numbers. If you already have a compressor, then you can look at it's capacities and see what your limitations will be for running your props. If, for example, your compressor can produce a working pressure of 90PSI at 5CFM, then you know that the sum of your prop's needs has to be at or under the capacity of your compressor. While the compressor may not need to fire all of those props at the same time, you should always err on the side of the greatest demand.
You can run a manifold from your compressor and put a separate regulator and hose coming from the manifold out to each of your props, or even out to other manifolds to spit the air up at a more remote location, but keep in mind that the hoses need to be able to handle the pressure demands. If you have one hose going out to a remote location that needs to carry/handle 600PSI that will be split to many smaller hoses from that remote manifold, running a typical hose to try to carry that 600PSI will have that hose blowing apart in an instant. Again, it's much better to err on the "overkill" side for hoses and compressors.
Ideally, your fittings and manifolds should be made of brass, stainless steel, or aluminum. Rust is a major problem for delicate pneumatics, airbrushes, sprayers, etc. So having fittings that won't rust or shed their coatings cuts out one potential source for those issues. Stainless is great, but expensive, and aluminum fittings are tough to come by, however you can get commercially made aluminum manifolds that are all one piece. The benefits of that are that you have less places for air to leak out, and for the size and capacity, the aluminum does better for you in both cost and weight than a stainless or brass one.
Make sure you drain your compressor's reservoir/tank on a daily basis, and hang your hoses up so that they can drain any fluid that might have accumulated.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's what I use for my airbrush. Not sure if helpfull...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Why the engine lift?
It looks like you are missing a belt or two, but when it's working, that should probably do quite nicely for any of your airbrush or spraying needs.

Ideally, you should keep your compressor away from the overspray and heavy amounts of dust and such. The compressor is taking in air from it's surroundings so if that air is contaminated with overspray, dust, etc, it means that the compressor, motor or engine, and filters get coated with gunk which makes them run hotter and live shorter lives, especially the air filters.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

It should also be mentioned as well that are "oil" air compressor and then there are "oil free" compressors......if you use a oil compressor not only do you need a water trap but a oil trap as well. Oil free are typically louder and have more vibration than oiled versions. This is the one I use, it's a 2hp 4 gallon twin tank which has the portability I need and the power to run my airbrushes and nailgun when required. It's a "oil compressor". Unfortunately HF doesn't sell this one any more. http://www.machine--tools.com/By-Lo...ic-42321-twin-tank-air-compressor-2HP-img.jpg


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> ....since we're on the subject of compressors...and I understand that it depends on the amount of props, psi necessary, etc, but on average, how many of you that use a compressor for props...have multiple props running off of it? I know a seperate compressor tank can be used to run props off that, but was curious as to what different ways can you get the most prop usage from one compressor?


The is the compressor I use for my haunt and other pneumatic tools is
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...angId=-1&keyword=air+compressor&storeId=10051

I had 6 pneumatics running off of it and I could have had more. No axillary tanks were used this year. 
I also use this one for airbrushing http://www.harborfreight.com/3-gallon-100-psi-oilless-pancake-air-compressor-95275.html.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Why the engine lift?
> It looks like you are missing a belt or two, but when it's working, that should probably do quite nicely for any of your airbrush or spraying needs.


The hoist is there because it was in the assembly stage at that point. That pump weighs about 200lbs. by itself. It's about a 100 gallon tank and will produce about 22cfm at 175psi. With the garage doors shut, you can barely hear it running. What you can hear is just a low pitched "thump, thump, thump". I should state that i am a professional automotive collision technician and wind up painting a few cars in my garage from time to time. However, i have less wrapped up into it than you would pay for a compresor with 1/4 of its capability at your local hardware store. I consider it to be one of the best investments i have ever made.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would guess that your reservoir/tank is probably 60 gallons rather than 100, but that's still a good size for almost any work. For a 100 gallon tank, think in terms of two 55 gallon drums stuck end to end. If you can roll this out side when you are working inside then you can avoid much of the noise and potential contamination of the compressor, the motor, and the air filters. Though if it's loud, it may not make you friends with your neighbors.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Rage said:


> It should also be mentioned as well that are "oil" air compressor and then there are "oil free" compressors......if you use a oil compressor not only do you need a water trap but a oil trap as well. Oil free are typically louder and have more vibration than oiled versions. This is the one I use, it's a 2hp 4 gallon twin tank which has the portability I need and the power to run my airbrushes and nailgun when required. It's a "oil compressor". Unfortunately HF doesn't sell this one any more. http://www.machine--tools.com/By-Lo...ic-42321-twin-tank-air-compressor-2HP-img.jpg


In general, "oilless" compressors tend to live shorter lives too.
Having a oil lubricated compressor isn't really a chore or hard labour, if you check your oil levels when you empty the tank/reservoir every day, you and your compressor will live a long and happy life together.
You should have filters and traps in your setup regardless of what you use for an air source. Many oilless compressors are extremely quiet, a lot depends on how well the compressor is insulated for sound and from vibrating on the floor or tabletop it's sitting on.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> I would guess that your reservoir/tank is probably 60 gallons rather than 100, but that's still a good size for almost any work. For a 100 gallon tank, think in terms of two 55 gallon drums stuck end to end. If you can roll this out side when you are working inside then you can avoid much of the noise and potential contamination of the compressor, the motor, and the air filters. Though if it's loud, it may not make you friends with your neighbors.


My calculations came out to about 95 gallons. The tank has at least a 30% larger diameter than a 55 gallon drum. Your perspective may be a little scewed, but overall its about 5ft. tall. I also have a huge ventilation system that takes the place of the side door and the lower 1/3 of the garage door when i am in full spray mode. Not to mention the 6 mil. plastic sheeting that ends up separating it from my workspace.


----------

